# Rabbit Emergency In San Fran/Oakland Area



## mambo101 (Jan 23, 2006)

As most of you know I am no longer an active member of this forum. However I have to post this info to save a bunch of rabbits. It appears that shelters in the San Fransisco/Oakland area of California are overrun by rabbits and need adopted quickly. Word is there is a possibility that some may have to be euthenized. So if you live in this area and can adopt, please do. Here is the web site for the Oakland Animal Shelter:http://www.oaklandanimalservices.org

Thanks.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, Mambo! I'm going to move this to Rabbit Rescue for you


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad to see you pop in!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 23, 2006)

Awwww, look at this baby Himalayan that's up for adoption...







ray:for these bunnies.


----------

